# Laser’s for the SR9c



## SouthSideScubaSteve (Jun 20, 2012)

I am looking into laser sights for my new SR9c, which I purchased for use as my primary home defense weapon (for now)&#8230; I like the sights came with the gun, but I'm looking to add the laser for low-no light situations. It appears there are two major families of "laser sights" out there for handguns and I can see advantages & disadvantages for both:

*Grip Activated (like the Crimson Trace LG-449) - *On the + side, the LG-449 doesn't require you to think, it's "on" the moment you grip the gun, but it doesn't have an manual on/off switch, so you'd have to take out the batteries to train without it on (seems like it would be a PITA)

*Manually activated (Laserlyte FSL-3 or Crimson Trace CMR-201) -* These both have to be manually activated, which during a stressful situation could result in precious time wasted fumbling to turn the thing on, but because of that feature, it would be easy to train with & without the use of the laser

So, the question is: *If you have a Laser Sight on your SR9c, or are looking into one like me; which type did/will you choose & why??
*


----------



## Lateck (Jul 23, 2010)

I have the Crimson Trace LG-449 on both of my SRc's......

Lateck,


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

I have the same style for my Kahr and it works very nicely!

RCG


----------



## cwl1862 (Sep 1, 2008)

Another vote for the Crimson Trace Laserguard here, I have three of them one on my LCP, one on my LC9 and another that my SR9C & SR40c share. I love the grip activation feature. Wish I could afford CT lasers for all my carry guns.


----------

